# An Editor's Reflection: Body Flow and "Fear Reactivity"



## Phil Elmore (Apr 22, 2003)

One of the truly gratifying things about working with words in the martial arts industry (or any other, but particularly this one) is that you get to see cool stuff before it hits the market.

Scott Sonnon's upcoming book is called _Body Flow: Freedom From Fear-Reactivity._  In it, Scott expands on concepts he detailed in his Flowfighting tape while touching on some topics I found particularly uplifting.  The text is part fitness, part inspirational, and part psychological -- concepts that characterize much of Coach Sonnon's work, now that I think about it.

Of particular interest to me was the recurring theme that your thinking affects your body.  Your mind and body, additionally, become tolerant of and adjust to all manner of stressors -- adjustments and tolerances thant can be spectacularly bad for you.  I realized, as I read the text, that I have become increasingly more tolerant of work stress and _overwork_ -- practices that are slowly grinding me down and hurting me.  It was particularly ironic that I discovered this _while working_, albeit while working on a project I quite enjoyed.

I once told Scott that I thought he should write a purely philosophical, inspirational text.  This is not that book, but it has much along those lines to recommend it.

After this inside examination I am really looking forward to the final, printed version -- and thought I would share that anticipation.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Apr 23, 2003)

Should have included the link:

http://www.rmax.tv/bodyflow.html


----------



## SmellyMonkey (Sep 23, 2004)

Bringing up an old post here...

I am a 26 year old hapkidoist who has been practicing for two years.  I feel my kicking techniques need a lot of work.  I've read "Relax into Stretch" and "Stretching Scientificly" and do my best to practice what I read, but I still don't have the flexibility to do high kicks.

I think my main problem is learning to relax when kicking.  

Anyway, I want to work on improving my kicking.  I also want to learn to keep as relaxed and loose as I can when performing grappling techniques.  If under pressure, I get really stiff and my form looks ugly.  

Was Body Flow designed to address these issues?  Does it work?  

Also, if I had to purchase one book/tape, what do you recommend?  The dvd that goes with Stretching Scientifically, the book Body Flow, or a dvd by Coach Shannon (be specific with title)?


----------



## Coach Chomycia (Sep 23, 2004)

> Anyway, I want to work on improving my kicking. I also want to learn to keep as relaxed and loose as I can when performing grappling techniques. If under pressure, I get really stiff and my form looks ugly.


I would reccomend Coach Sonnon's Body-Flow Book and join the Forum http://circularstrengthmag.com/forum to find examples of the movements being linked together. You learn how to Flow on the ground and that relaxation will help you with your kicks too. Later if you like Body-Flow you may want to check out Warrior Wellness also to help decrease your overall tension and increase you Range of Motion which will have a great coordinating effect on how you use your whole body. On the forum many coaches are there to help you for free to create a program with your 1specific needs in mind. 

Talk to you soon!


----------

